
Childhood obesity linked to air pollution from vehicles - hathawsh
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/nov/04/childhood-obesity-linked-to-air-pollution-from-vehicles
======
anonlastname
I don't trust this study. They have no reason to suspect childhood obesity is
caused by exhaust fumes and they don't have any explanation. It also says that
the cause "isn't likely to be variations in diet." As a former obese child,
that's laughable bullshit!

